# Anyone use Fighting Chance fax attack to buy their 350z?



## SheDevil (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, 

We're getting ready to buy a *350z enthusiast roadster*, and are trying to keep the experience as painless and reasonable as possible. So far we've talked with a few local dealers and tried many Internet car sites. The Internet car sites have proven most unhelpful in getting a decent quote. When the associated dealers contact us, they just quote MSRP, and suggest that we "come down if we wish to discuss the numbers". They just don't seem to get it - if we actually wanted to come down and negotiate in person, we wouldn't have requested an Internet quote. Very frustrating! 

The few local dealers that we have talked to struck us as extremely arrogant. They basically told us that they have plenty of people walking in every day who want this car, and that we should expect to pay MSRP. Fortunately, we belong to Cosco - they have a plan which provides at least some discounting, and much less hassle. It's supposed to be dealer cost +$1500, but we're not really sure what it works out to. 

Anyway, the dealer via Cosco quoted us the following: 

$33,465, including: 
- 350z enthusiast roadster
- side air bags
- floor mats
- trunk mat
- splash guards
- kick plates
- convenience net

(destination charge not included)

We're planning to buy our Z in February (cash, no trade), and would really appreciate any feedback/advice you might be able to offer. 

Lastly - has anyone used the fax attack method recommended by www.fightingchance.com? If yes, please let us know how it worked out. 

Thanks!


----------



## ZTOMSZ (Feb 18, 2004)

*350 Z purchase*

I purchased a 2004 350z enthusiast model last Sept. I did it by simply going to the Nissan site and finding the FAX addresses of all Nissan dealers within a 75 mile radius of Columbus. I then faxed a purchase offer to each of these dealers. My initial offer was $100.00 over dealer invoice . Three dealers were willing to bargain. I wound upaying 900.00 over invoice. $28000.00.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Wow... sounds like a good way to get a car. I don't have a fax machine, but I'm sure I can find someone who does. 

Shedevil: You're right, they just don't get it. I have never had a quote sent to me online. Simply information that you can already get on the Nissan site resent to you and their number so you can "come check out a Z in person." I checked out that fighting chance website and from what I saw in 3 minutes or so I'm pretty sure I have to pay. Know anywhere to get that info online for free?


----------

